# Problema con Fuente Regulable Yaxun 1502DD



## jesus2410 (Dic 3, 2019)

Buenas Noches.
Espero puedan ayudarme
El problema es el siguiente tengo una fuente regulable de voltaje marca Yaxun modelo 1502dd, esta me regula el voltaje correctamente pero el amperaje no, al mover el potenciometro hacia la derecha o izquierda en el display siempre me marca 0 no sube ni baja, si quiero regular a 1 amp no se ya que siempre en el diplay me marca 0, si conecto un celular al encender el celular el amperaje comienza a mostrarme el consumo del celular pero con valores todos locos  muestra 0.70 1.02 0.80 0.52 rapido suben y bajan rapido, si coloco a la fuente cualquier cosa para que me muestre cuanto esta consumiendo no me da un valor fijo, como dije antes los valores suben y bajan como locos. no se si me logran entender pero me gustaría que me ayudaran a poder reparar mi fuente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2019)

¿ Probaste conectar una resistencia sobre la salida de la fuente ?
Consigue y publica el circuito


----------



## jesus2410 (Dic 3, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Probaste conectar una resistencia sobre la salida de la fuente ?
> Consigue y publica el circuito


Si a la salida quieres decir en el cable positivo y negativo si lo hice y sigue igual se queda en 0


----------



## FrancoPez (Dic 3, 2019)

En esa fuente el transistor de potencia tiende a calentar demasiado, sobre todo cuando se ajusta a baja tensión y corriente máxima. Posiblemente se daño el 2N3055


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2019)

Creo que no entendes como funciona la fuente
si tenes el circuito abierto dudo que puedas medir amperaje
estos son conseptos basicos


----------



## dmc (Dic 3, 2019)

Podes subir fotos del circuito de ambos lados o el esquemático de tu fuente?. Te subo una imagen de una, que debería corresponder a la tuya. espero que te sirva. Los gabinetes son genéricos y le ponen la marca según la "Fabrica". Suerte.


----------



## jesus2410 (Dic 4, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que no entendes como funciona la fuente
> si tenes el circuito abierto dudo que puedas medir amperaje
> estos son conseptos basicos


No se mucho de electronica solo lo basico y un poquito mas pero la fuente sin nada conectado yo puedo regular el amperaje a un 1 amp o 2 amp entonves si lo quiero hacer al mover el potenciometro para regular la salida de amperaje el display siempre marca 0


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2019)

jesus2410 dijo:


> No se mucho de electronica solo lo basico y un poquito mas pero la fuente sin nada conectado yo puedo regular el amperaje a un 1 amp o 2 amp entonves si lo quiero hacer al mover el potenciometro para regular la salida de amperaje el display siempre marca 0


El amperaje *NO *lo regulas, lo *limitas solamente*.
Mientras *NO *tengas algo conectado a la salida el display *NO *marcará *NADA (0 Amp)*

*Limitar significa* que si ajustas tu fuente a 0,8A, por ejemplo, mientras *NO *superes ese consumo *NO *pasa nada, pero si lo superas, la fuente corta la salida de tensión como si fuera un fusible.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El amperaje *NO *lo regulas, lo *limitas solamente*.
> Mientras *NO *tengas algo conectado a la salida el display *NO *marcará *NADA (0 Amp)*
> 
> *Limitar significa* que si ajustas tu fuente a 0,8A, por ejemplo, mientras *NO *superes ese consumo *NO *pasa nada, pero si lo superas, la fuente corta la salida de tensión como si fuera un fusible.




en realidad no, es una fuente de corriente constante asi que la fuente intentara regularse ej: 1A subiendo el voltaje hasta donde o tengas limitado


----------



## ni (Dic 4, 2019)

Pues es la típica fuente con lm723.

Arduino tehNiq: Chinese Power Supply PS-1502DD (15V/2A)

Parecida a la 0 - 50v que hay aquí en el foro ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> en realidad no, es una fuente de corriente constante asi que la fuente intentara regularse ej: 1A subiendo el voltaje hasta donde o tengas limitado


¿ Donde encontraste ese dato ?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde encontraste ese dato ?



tengo una de esas pero de 30v 3A
a veces cargo pilas de litio, ajusto la tension max a 4,2V y luego de conectar la pila subo la corriente hasta 1A, cuando esta descargada me marca 3,2V y va subiendo hasta los 4,2 siempre a 1A, cuando esta cargada la corriente disminuye solo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> tengo una de esas pero de 30v 3A
> a veces cargo pilas de litio, ajusto la tension max a 4,2V y luego de conectar la pila subo la corriente hasta 1A, cuando esta descargada me marca 3,2V y va subiendo hasta los 4,2 siempre a 1A, cuando esta cargada la corriente disminuye solo


Pero eso es comportamiento en limitación


----------



## jesus2410 (Dic 6, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> tengo una de esas pero de 30v 3A
> a veces cargo pilas de litio, ajusto la tension max a 4,2V y luego de conectar la pila subo la corriente hasta 1A, cuando esta descargada me marca 3,2V y va subiendo hasta los 4,2 siempre a 1A, cuando esta cargada la corriente disminuye solo


Como dice el amigo capitanp asi deberia funcionar la fuente al conectar ej una bateria yo puedo limitar a un amperio o 800 milamperios el que elija y mi fuente no lo hace ese es mi problema


capitanp dijo:


> tengo una de esas pero de 30v 3A
> a veces cargo pilas de litio, ajusto la tension max a 4,2V y luego de conectar la pila subo la corriente hasta 1A, cuando esta descargada me marca 3,2V y va subiendo hasta los 4,2 siempre a 1A, cuando esta cargada la corriente disminuye solo


Como dice el amigo capitanp asi deberia funcionar la fuente al conectar ej una bateria yo puedo limitar a un amperio o 800 milamperios el que elija y mi fuente no lo hace ese es mi problema


----------



## sergiot (Dic 6, 2019)

Colocale una carga resistiva o una lampara para ver mejor su comportamiento, un celular no creo que tenga un consumo constante porque la bateria interna se carga por intervalos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 6, 2019)

A ver si sirve de algo



Hay muchos esquemas para la misma fuente.
Publica la foto del interior de la misma para mas o menos tener una nocion


----------



## Eric Ramos (Nov 1, 2020)

Yo tengo un problema con esa misma fuente 1502DD, cuando conecto un celular, el voltaje se dispara y se va hasta 15v o 18v  y luego empieza a disminuir , alguien sabe que puede ser? Gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Quizas este funcionando mal la parte que regula la corriente.
Mide, y en lo posible cambia la resistencia "shunt" de muy bajo valor y un par de watts, debe estar desvalorizada.
Por otro lado, no hagas pruebas con el celular, pon una carga resistiva conocida, como una resistencia de bajo valor, o mejor una lamparita de coche/auto/moto de 12V.


----------



## frisil (Dic 29, 2020)

Bueno compañero, he decidido comprar esta fuente de voltaje por varios motivos.


Hacerla gasto más dinero de lo que cuenta esta fuente.
La voy a comprar para tratar de remodelarla. A 30V 5A.
Espero de quienes puedan ayudar, su colaboración y de antemano gracias.

Les mando una imagen de un esquema que creo me puede funcionar.

la verdad que la imagen no se ve bien, tratare de otra manera.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2020)

Hola caro frisil  es factible lo que quieres hacer , debes canbiar de transformador por un otro de major tensión y curriente , canbiar la puente rectificadora por otra mas valiente , capacitor electrolictico de filtrado por otro mas adecuado a la nueva tensión y curriente de trabajo , canbiar lo resistor de Sense de curriente , canbiar lo Sense de tensión , doblar lo numero de transistores reguladores serie y no olvidar de poner un generoso dicipador de calor en els , recordese que esa fuente es Lineal y toda potenzia que NO es utilizada es dicipada en calor.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes saludos, podrías explicar con mas detalles esa modificación tengo una fuente yaxun 1502dd ya logre subirla a 20voltios me faltaría subir el amperaje te lo agradecería de hrmn


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 27, 2021)

Eleazar dijo:


> faltaría subir el amperaje


Si te refieres al que puede suministrar toda la fuente, deberas empezar por el transformador, sacar mas corriente sin cambiar el mismo, va a ser imposible (quizas si, pero a cambio de que se caiga el voltaje, y recaliente el transformador)

Por otro lado, creo que es suficiente con lo que aportó @Daniel Lopes . Qué parte no entiendes?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2021)

Eleazar dijo:


> Daniel Lopes saludos, podrías explicar con mas detalles esa modificación tengo una fuente yaxun 1502dd ya logre subirla a 20voltios me faltaría subir el amperaje te lo agradecería de hrmn


Bueno , esa fuente originalmente fue diseñada para fornir en lo maximo 15 Voltios DC @ 2 Amperios ( mucho enbuera dudo el  que ande en regime continuo sin dañarse).
La pregunta es : ? cuantos Voltios y Amperios quieres que tu funte venga a fornir ?


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 27, 2021)

Bueno en realidad yo le cambie el transformador ya que el original se calentaba mucho, 
el nuevo transformador es del mismo voltio pero no se de que amperaje es lo recicle de un equipo de sonido y es mas grande que el original.

Yo quisiera por lo menos subir el amperaje a 5 ya que hay teléfonos que necesitan mas amperaje para encontrar cortos.
En los voltios me conformo con los 20voltios que ya tiene, pero me interesa mas el amperaje. 

Ha bueno sobre el transistor* 2n3055* lo remplace ya que el original que trae la fuente *Yaxun* *1502dd* se me daño, 
luego compre otro transistor que también se daño. 

*Que hice? *
le coloque dos transistores en paralelo de una fuente de poder *ATX *de *(computadora sobre mesa)* con su respectivo disipador por que el *2n3055* que compre me di cuenta que era una estafa *(Mala Calidad).*

Los dos nuevos han funcionado muy bien y se calientan cuando normalmente conecto un teléfono y el mismo consume corriente *(no calientan mas que el 2n3055).*

Los transitares son: *D13009K. *

Tengo dos transistores *C5198* *NPN * no se si será mejor en colocarlos.

Gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2021)

Bueno aomenos  ahora se que quieres una fuente que pueda fornir hasta 20 Voltios @ 5 Amperios.
Premeramente  debes buscar por un transformador idoneo que realmente logre fornir 5 Amperios en su secundario sin que su tensión de salida diminua sob carga !
Cuanto a lo transformador que reciclaste de un equipo de sonido ,NO tengo minima idea de cuantos Amperios el realmente  puede fornir , portanto NO sapemos si el te sirve!
Tienes que canbiar de puente rectificadora por otra que aguante 5 Amperios constante y mucho inportante : NO olvide de poner un generoso dicipador de calor en esa puente rectificaora para qie el te funcione por muchos años sin cualquer problema.
Tienes que aumentar lo valor capacitivo del capacitor de filtrado "C3" , un bueno valor son 15000 uF ( o tres capacitores de 4700 uF en paralelo).
LO resistor de sensado de curriente "R2"  ( R Shunt) tiene que  sener redimensionado para la nueva curriente ( 5A) y para que la fuente NO limite cuando llegar a los 2 Amperios originales de proyecto.
Debes asi poner mas 2 resistores de valor ohmico  identico y dicipación a "R2" en paralelo con la "R2" original de modo a bajar su valor resistivo y asi aumentar lo limite de capacidad en fornir curriente.
Los transistores de regulación série debe sener dos 2N3055 en paralelo , pero con su Emisores cada uno conectados através un resistor de 0,47 Ohmios x 5 Wattios que sirven de ecualizadores (apareadores) de curriente entre los dos transistores.
No olvide de poner un generoso dicipador de calor para los dos 2N3055 para que eses NO si estropien por exceso de recalientamento.
!Suerte!


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno aomenos  ahora se que quieres una fuente que pueda fornir hasta 20 Voltios @ 5 Amperios.
> Premeramente  debes buscar por un transformador idoneo que realmente logre fornir 5 Amperios en su secundario sin que su tensión de salida diminua sob carga !
> Cuanto a lo transformador que reciclaste de un equipo de sonido ,NO tengo minima idea de cuantos Amperios el realmente  puede fornir , portanto NO sapemos si el te sirve!
> Tienes que canbiar de puente rectificadora por otra que aguante 5 Amperios constante y mucho inportante : NO olvide de poner un generoso dicipador de calor en esa puente rectificaora para qie el te funcione por muchos años sin cualquer problema.
> ...


Millones de gracias Crak, anotare esto y seguiré paso a paso para lograr el objetivo.
Agradecido eternamente.
Saludos!


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno aomenos  ahora se que quieres una fuente que pueda fornir hasta 20 Voltios @ 5 Amperios.
> Premeramente  debes buscar por un transformador idoneo que realmente logre fornir 5 Amperios en su secundario sin que su tensión de salida diminua sob carga !
> Cuanto a lo transformador que reciclaste de un equipo de sonido ,NO tengo minima idea de cuantos Amperios el realmente  puede fornir , portanto NO sapemos si el te sirve!
> Tienes que canbiar de puente rectificadora por otra que aguante 5 Amperios constante y mucho inportante : NO olvide de poner un generoso dicipador de calor en esa puente rectificaora para qie el te funcione por muchos años sin cualquer problema.
> ...


Bueno me puse a revisar la fuente y en realidad estoy algo confundido.
Me explico:
Me estas nombrando sobre el capacitor C3 y me imagino que es el de 2200uF por 35V.
Por que en realidad mi fuente tiene ese C3 es en el capacitor que esta en el DISPLAY de 470uF por 25V.
Ahora sobre la resistencia que me nombras R2 es de 10K ohms y tiene una de 6.8K ohms.
Ya tiene un puente rectificador T8KB80 según el datasheet es de 8.0A

Te pasare una foto para enseñarte con mas claridad


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 29, 2021)

Eleazar dijo:


> Bueno me puse a revisar la fuente y en realidad estoy algo confundido.
> Me explico:
> Me estas nombrando sobre el capacitor C3 y me imagino que es el de 2200uF por 35V.
> Por que en realidad mi fuente tiene ese C3 es en el capacitor que esta en el DISPLAY de 470uF por 25V.
> ...


Bueno esas fuentes son hechas por una infinidad de fabricas Chinas y  todas els son distintas, donde puede haber diferenzias internas tal cual en tu fuente.
En la segunda foto posteada mas a la derecha es possible veer un resistor de potenzia de 0,1 Ohmios x 5Wattios ( ese es ceramico de color blanco) , creo que ese es lo "bendicto R2" y puedo veer tanbien un grosso capacitor electrolictico color negro , creo que ese sea lo "bendicto C3".
Hay otro mectodo mas cientifico de saper , debes con auxilio de un murtimetro ayustado para medir continuedad  y basado en lo diagrama esquemactico muy gentilmente aportado aca en ese hilo (veer en post #6) debes seguir las conecciones entre la salida de la puente rectificadora y lo capacitor "C3" y lo resistor de sense de curriente "R2" .
Todos ese conponentes si quedan en la tarjeta principal , olvide la tarjeta que contiene lo circuito del medidor Digital.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## J2C (Mar 29, 2021)

C3 esta recalentadísimo, a  cambiarlo urgente !!!!

Debe de estar mas seco que el Sahara !!!


----------



## deilyn (Sep 6, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno aomenos  ahora se que quieres una fuente que pueda fornir hasta 20 Voltios @ 5 Amperios.
> Premeramente  debes buscar por un transformador idoneo que realmente logre fornir 5 Amperios en su secundario sin que su tensión de salida diminua sob carga !
> Cuanto a lo transformador que reciclaste de un equipo de sonido ,NO tengo minima idea de cuantos Amperios el realmente  puede fornir , portanto NO sapemos si el te sirve!
> Tienes que canbiar de puente rectificadora por otra que aguante 5 Amperios constante y mucho inportante : NO olvide de poner un generoso dicipador de calor en esa puente rectificaora para qie el te funcione por muchos años sin cualquer problema.
> ...


Saludos Daniel... yo estoy en el mismo proyecto... tengo una fuente igual al del amigo Eleazar...!
y estoy en las mismas... ya logré modificar el voltaje de mi fuente... 20v (mismo transformador con 2 mas grande en el suelo para cambiar), ya coloqué 2 2N3055 en paralelo y con disipador  (falta colocar las resistencias de ecualizador) ...  pero me gustaría SUBIR EL AMPERAJE...  ya leí, y cambie el puente rectificador por uno mas grande, mañana compro el capacitador de 15.000uf.. mis dudas:
*- la resistencia de censado "R2" (5W 0.1 ohm)  hay que colocar una o 2 del mismo valor en paralelo a esta misma para bajar mas el valor?
*- solo colocando resistencia en paralelo a R2" ya en el display acepta y marca mas de 4 amp ?
*- hay que hacer otra modificación para que el display o el circuito mande mas de  2 amp ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 7, 2021)

deilyn dijo:


> capacitador


Capacitador es una persona que capacita.
Lo que tu quieres decir es capacitor o condensador, ambos aceptados.

Por otro lado, para aumentar el amperaje, no solo debes subir los parametros del capacitor y del puente rectificador, sino tambien del transformador.
Por el lado de la resistencia "shunt", deberás calcularla, dependiendo de la necesidad que tenga el medidor para detectar el amperaje.
Por la capacidad de la muestra del display, deberas hacer la prueba


----------



## deilyn (Sep 7, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por el lado de la resistencia "shunt", deberás calcularla, dependiendo de la necesidad que tenga el medidor para detectar el amperaje.
> Por la capacidad de la muestra del display, deberás hacer la prueba



Por ejemplo, para 4 Amperes, cual sería el cálculo de dicha resistencia.. ?  Y como es eso de "Por la capacidad de la muestra del display, deberás hacer la prueba" ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 7, 2021)

deilyn dijo:


> Por ejemplo, para 4 Amperes, cual sería el cálculo de dicha resistencia.. ?  Y como es eso de "Por la capacidad de la muestra del display, deberás hacer la prueba" ?


Lo dije por ésto...


deilyn dijo:


> hay que hacer otra modificación para que el display o el circuito mande mas de 2 amp ?


...
Desconozco el calculo para éste caso particular, porque depende del circuito que lo sensa (se calcula la caida de la resistencia, dependiendo del amperaje)
Quizas alguien sepa mejor el calculo.


----------



## Max24 (Sep 29, 2021)

Buenas*,* estaba leyendo y creo que me pueden ayudar. Tengo una *Y*uxun *T*ool ( una estaci*ó*n de calor con cautín*,* con medidor de voltaje y también creo ( ya que soy nuevo usando estos equipos ) que se usa para cargar bater*í*as o prender Telefono directo. Este tiene un medidor de 0 a 12*V*. La primera ve*z* que la us*é* fue con una placa de Telefono*,* estaba en 0*V* y la quemó, cuando chequeo la pantalla estaba 25*V*, estando la perilla en 0*V*. Esta estación la compré no hace poco y hasta ahora fue q*ue* probé esta parte de la fuente.
Espero que alguien me entienda, en si ya creo que esta parte de la estación está mala y quisiera saber si tiene reparación.
Gracias por su pronta respuesta.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Max24 dijo:


> Esta estación la compré no hace poco


Osea que ya tiene sus años, no?
El potenciometro seguro tiene una pista cortada, o será otra cosa.
Mejor dinos qué mediste, qué haz realizado hasta el momento, etc...
Y recuerda, estás en un foro técnico y aparte de los hispanohablantes, hay gente de otros paises, de la cual su lengua nativa NO es el español, por lo que se agradece el uso correcto de los signos de puntuacion y de su escritura, ya que utilizan traductores online, los cuales no siempre traducen como se debe.


----------



## rickyricon (Dic 4, 2021)

Hola amigos tengo una fuente de poder YAXUN 1502DD , el problema es que prende da voltaje, pero los display que deben mostrar voltaje y amperaje no encienden  verifique si llegaba corriente y llegan 12 voltios pero no encienden los display y no muestra nada al parecer entro en corto empezó a sonar y luego no prendía rebotaba el botón poder final mente prendió pero no muestra los display, ayuda por favor alguien me indique como saber que se le daño y como comprobarlo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2021)

Hola caro Don rickyricon , te recomendo altamente a chequear lo regulador de tensión "VR1" de 5 Voltios.
Caso no hay los 5 Voltios en su salida  debes chequear su entrada de tensión , si hay entonses lo regulador si queda dañado , ahora si hay 5 voltios en su salida es muy probable que lo CI que alimenta los Displays de LEDs si quede dañado ( ojalá que non)
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!


----------



## frisil (Abr 19, 2022)

Colocar lo marcado + puente de diodo de por lo menos 6 AMP, esto para aumentar el voltaje, yo la tengo para 25 Vdc. lo que limita a esta fuente de corriente, es el micro, en uno de sus pines, en Youtube lo explica un brasileño, yo eliminé toda la tarjeta de display y entrega como 7 Amp. , no he podido terminarla,  en estos momentos la tengo desarmada    por completo, ya que me llegó un modulo step down que es con lo que estoy trabajando, se los recomiendo, XL4016.


----------

